

Paddy Power offering markets on video games tournaments - corin_
http://www.paddypower.com/bet/esports/electronic-sports-world-cup

======
corin_
For the record I do work for the company that Paddy Power hired for
consultancy, but I'm 99.9% sure no-one on HN would look to bet on it, didn't
submit for that reason.

In my opinion it's pretty interesting that such a huge gambling company (300
shops across Great Britain and massive online site) has taken an interest in
competitive gaming (esports) and is actually treating it as a real sport.

In case anyone's interested, that event is the Electronic Sports World Cup,
one of two major annual world cup styled events (the other is World Cyber
Games, by a different organisation) - and is offering over $200,000 in cash
prizes to gamers this year. <http://www.eswc.com/>

